

Assault weapons described - dirktheman
http://reason.com/blog/2013/01/30/assault-weapon-described

======
dirktheman
I'm beyond words about this. How is it that a modern, civilized country fails
to see the correlation between guns and people getting killed by them? Why
would you want to keep a firearm near you and your children?

The whole 'bad guys have guns' argument is moot, it's a chicken and egg thing.
It's the exact same right that allows people to buy guns that gets the guns
into society in the first place.

Another argument is that cars kill more people each year than guns. Fair
point, but cars are meant as means of transportation, but the sole purpose of
guns is to kill.

I understand the appeal of guns, but shouldn't we keep them locked up at the
gun club? Why bring them home?

I grew up in The Netherlands, a country with very strict gun control laws and,
sadly, one known case of a spree killer. I travelled a lot in the Middle East,
where gun ownership is a lot higher. I can honestly say that I feel safer in
The Netherlands, without people carrying guns to 'protect' themselves.

Banning assault weapons is not a finite solution, but IMHO a baby step in the
right direction.

~~~
cultureulterior
Wrong forum

------
linuxhansl
My favorite: "ANY GUN IS AN ASSAULT WEAPON"

